

PCI Compliance for Amazon CloudFront - kevinbowman
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/pci-compliance-for-amazon-cloudfront/

======
kevinbowman
This is good news; it was always the "missing link" in hosting PCI-compliant
services on AWS forcing you to use something like a different hostname for the
checkout flow vs the rest of your site.

